# radial blur..?



## subzero (11. Februar 2002)

moin leutz....

ihr kennt doch bestimmt johan design...
der typ der imma mit dem radial blur arbeitet.. :9

der macht zum beispl auch bilder wie hier...
http://www.team-majesty.de also..bei dem header..dieses grau weiße....das is auf jeden mit radial blur gemacjt..und ichwill wissen wie das geht..kennt einer ein DEUTSCHES tut dafür..?? weil dat tut von johan design peil ich voll nich..is total kompli.. 

kann mir da einer helfen..???

danke im vorraus..


----------



## subzero (11. Februar 2002)

naja..bei ihm in der galary...sind halt so pics...und ..ich will wissen wie dat macht.. 

z.b.. http://ru1nzx.gfxsites.net/users/ru1nzx/JD/tutorials/radialblur.jpg


----------



## suid (11. Februar 2002)

ich versteh nicht was an dem englischen so schwer sein soll, wenn ich heute noch zeit finde, übersetze ich es dir

-hier- 


mfg, suid

(habs editiert, hab selber meine augen nicht aufgemacht )


----------



## subzero (11. Februar 2002)

aber ich hab voll probleme mit dem tut!  dat isset ja.. 
ich peil dat nich so richtig..deshalb suche ich ein anderes..


----------



## Christoph (11. Februar 2002)

*suchsuchsuchsuchsuchs*


----------



## subzero (11. Februar 2002)

ich peil das tut von johan design voll nich.... man peilt gar ni...mit seiner vorlage... 

hat nich einer was anderes... PLZ


----------



## braindad (12. Februar 2002)

die vorlage rockt! endlich mal ein "erklärer", welcher ein gesamtes psd zur verfügung stellt. mih interessiert immer der aufbau und wie die macher an ihr werk rangegangen sind. danke für den link.

ps: das tut hab ich noch net ausproBIERt, allerdings scheint das alles sehr leicht zu sein. wen suid es net schafft, übersetz ih es moin


----------



## subzero (12. Februar 2002)

dat währe mal ne kewle aktion!
danke braindad...


----------



## braindad (12. Februar 2002)

so, hier die versprochene übersetzung...weiß ja net, wie fit du in PS bist. hab einfach mal eine "für-anfänger-übersetzung" gemacht. Hoffe, du kommst nu damit klar! viel erfolg..

*----/start-------------*
Radial blur [Radialer Weichzeichner =) ]

blabla, runterladen, bla bla... [ist ja nicht so essentiell, halt das file saugen =) ]

Der radiale Weichzeichner ist ein sehr schöner Filter, welchen du unter "Filter > Weichzeichnungsfilter > Radialer Weichzeichner" findest.
Der hier behandelte Teil des rad. Weichz. ist die Zoom-Methode.

Blende ausser den Ebenen 2-9 und den Background alle Ebenen aus [jeweils auf die entsprechenden Augen-Symbole klicken].
Was du nun siehst, ist ein von oben links kommender gezoomter Weichzeichner.
Was ich getan habe:  ich habe mit den Airbrush [in Layer 3] unterschiedlich dicke Linien gemacht und danach den Rad. Weichz. mit folgenden Parametern angewendet:
Methode: Strahlenförmig
Qualität: gut
Stärke: 100
In dem "Zoom Fenster" [der weiße Kasten mit den schwarzen Strichen] kannst du das Fadenkreuz [die Mitte des Kastens] verschieben, um festzulegen, von wo der Zoom kommen soll.

Wiederhole diesen Weichzeichner, bis du ein dich zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis erzielt hast [dazu benutze "Strg+F". Immer noch Layer 3].

In diesem Bild gibts es 8 Layer mit unterschiedlichen Zoom Effekten. Ich habe unterschiedlich große Airbrushes mit unterschieldlichen Farben und unterschiedlichen Füllmethoden benutzt. [d.h.: über Layer 3 ne neue Ebene erstellt [Ebene 4 =) ], ne Airbrush mit einer anderen Farbe genommen, neue Linien gezogen, rad. Weichz. mit anderen Optionen benutz [einfach mal mit rumspielen] und danach die Füllmethode der Ebene geändert [einfach links neben "Deckkraft" auf normal klicken und was anderes auswählen. Auch hier "spielen". Dasselbe mit Ebenen 5 etc.].

Ausserdem hab ich ein Foto in den Ebenen 10+11 eingebaut und dazu noch unterschiedliche "Shapes" [Ebenen 1+15]. Dann noch ein bissl Text und den "Color Layer" - dies ist einfach nur eine Ebene, welche mit irgendeiner Farbe gefüllt und dessen Füllmethode auf "Farbton" gesetzt wurde.

bla bla, have fun, bla
*----/end-------------*


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

danke, danke danke!
das is genial )
grosses lob!

ach ja: wie währe es wenn du mal n Aquabutton Action bastelst das auch funzt (mit ner de Version von PS)


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

dann mach ich das mal 

ich hab ein tut gefunden bezueglich deines aquabuttons und auch auf deitsch .. 

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/buttons/aqua.php


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

ja, des hatt ich auch schon in den händen aber ich wollte eigetnlcih eher n action weil ich doch so faul bin *g*


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2002)

*boah!!!!!*

was bistn du fuer einer?

photoshop is dazu da, das man arbeitet ... actions sind schw** ! das einzige was an denen dingern interessant ist, das man versuchen kann , sie nachzumachen  und meistens kommt doch ein besserer effekt raus, wenn mans selbst macht! also bring dich mal dazu was zu machen !


----------



## braindad (12. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rentier _
> *danke, danke danke!
> das is genial )
> grosses lob!
> ...



1| vielen dank , freut mich

2| lol, soweit kommts noch. =) naja, hab noch nie actions benutzt, vondaher sag ich mal nein 



ps: hab mal das tut selber gemacht, bei mir ist folgendes raus gekommen (hab seine ebenen 1-9 entfernt und durch meine eigenen 6 ebene ergänzt. hab also seine fotos, texte und color layer behalten):´


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

na gut... ich werds ma machen *g*

reicht ja wenn ich einen mache, den kann ich ja dann immer wieder benutzen 

na dann bin ich mal arbeiten %)


----------



## subzero (12. Februar 2002)

braindad...DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE!
jo das hat was.. 

wede es mal die tage durchchecken...arbeite gerade an meinem neuen design.. 

wenn ich sage tentakeln.. dann denken alle ohhhhhh..langweilig..NIX..die wird goil 

und vielelciht kann ich den weichzeichner einbaun..


----------



## braindad (12. Februar 2002)

hehe, dann man viel glück/spaß undwasauchimmer =)
und sag bloß bescheid, wenn die page feddich is  - sw: review


----------

